# Is 18 too late to learn to ride competitively?



## RMorr1177 (Mar 24, 2015)

Wow! Good for you making that step!

I would say that yeah its easier to learn when your younger, but I wouldn't say that your older either. There are many people that don't start riding till their older and it just takes time. 
There might be people half your age further than you, but its the same with them, it took them time to get where they are today.
The lucky thing about you is that your old enough and big enough to understand what you are being taught and how to handle it. I started riding when I was pretty young, and I remember not being able to do much because 1. I didn't understand what I was being told 2. I wasn't strong enough or have the motor control to do what I was being asked to do. 
For only having 5 lessons so far, I'd say that your doing better than fine and will get where you want to be if you put enough time and effort into it.


----------



## Chicalia (Nov 5, 2013)

One of my favorite horsey quotes is, "Horsemanship isn't about being better than someone else. It's about being better than YOU used to be."

I started learning to ride at age 31, with zero real horse experience before that. I ride at a barn where everyone who is better at riding than me is younger than me. My trainer is younger than me. There are kids half my age who can do things with their horses that I am nowhere near even ready to try yet. I don't let it discourage me; there's no sense in comparing myself with someone who has been riding for years more than I have, no matter their age. If anything, I think, "That person has been riding for 5 years...maybe I'll be able to do that, too, with 5 years of hard work, the same as they have put in." Set goals for *personal* improvement and for your horse's improvement because those are the only things you can control.

If one of your goals is to compete and show, you certainly aren't too old. It sounds like your instructor is interested in having you show, so definitely take advantage of the opportunity and the offer. My first show was a local open show -- walk/trot, which meant I was riding with people my age but they were beginners, too, which made the competition more fair. I have heard that it is sensible to show at a level that is below the level you are working on in lessons, so if your canter isn't "show-ready" yet, then doing walk/trot for a first show makes sense because you will feel confident about what you can do.

Talk with your instructor about your goals and what you would like to do with horses in the future so that s/he can help you plan what steps you need to take. Are you thinking about pursuing an equestrian career? Have you looked into any colleges or universities with riding and training programs? Those might be things you can look at, too.

Hang in there.


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

I feel the exact same way! I helped a mustang trainer for three years training three different sets of mustangs for shows at our local amusement park, and then ended up adopting one of them. I had her for three years, but sold her due to a lack of confidence. I currently help some friends of mine with their horse, but I look around and see children riding a heck of a lot better than I do. They haven't ever had formal training...I have! And yet somehow they can ride better than I can...

Hope this helps to know that your not alone  If you ever want to chat about it, you can PM me!!


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

I've seen people twice your age start from scratch and compete some time later, so 18 is absolutely not too late. 

And congrats and beating your demons elsewhere. Horses are great with helping there as well. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a friend who started riding at age 50. She started with polo lessons and is doing fine.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I started riding at 21 with one semester of college left. I'm not super into competing, but I do go to several shows each year. There are adult classes at all levels of proficiency, so don't think you have to be at the same level as someone who has been riding since they could walk! Probably the biggest obstacle to being competitive at that age and older is having the time. If it's your goal to progress through the levels and place at big shows, you will find the time to do it, but you may find yourself sacrificing in other areas that are less important to you. It's definitely not too late to start


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Showing is fun and a great way to judge YOUR progress. Don't look at where other people are; look at how far YOU have come in your riding and your horse's training.

I bet your first show will be 'meh'....you may be nervous, so your horse will feed off that. But the second, three, tenth, you will see improvement. So judge your progression not others.

You have overcome some heavy duty stuff; you can certainly handle, and over come, this fear!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It's more to do with how much riding time you get in, than age. Your enthusiasm is your greatest asset. Don't compare your progress to others, you haven't walked the same path. Keeping a journal of every ride can be uplifting as it makes us more observant to small improvements in both yourself and the horse.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We had a man on the yard I worked on in his 30's decide to take over his wife's horse when she lost interest. He actually started out in western gear but soon gave up on that because at that time I think he was probably the only 'cowboy' in the county never mind that area and got a lot of very off looks and comments
He was the most determined person I've ever known and by the end of his first year riding was competing successfully in Novice eventing classes, moving up to Intermediate by the next year.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Stacey Westfall just did a blog about this that one of the first million dollar riders in the NRHA (reining competition) didn't start riding until he was 23.

Why did you start riding horses? | Stacy Westfall Horseblog


----------



## LonesomeFantasy (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey, just wanted to say thanks to everyone who posted, you all really helped to lift my spirits :hug:


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Lea Ann Rust was the WRPA* Rookie* of the Year in 2011 .... when she was *53* years old. 

You are _never _too old!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I knew a woman that didn't learn to ride period, until she was 57. She got into showing Saddlebreds and competed and did fairly well, depending on the competition she was in the ring with.

She was not "pretty rider" in terms of thin, leggy and built to ride. She was a shorter woman, without the long legs that lend themselves to riding, and was slightly heavy.

But, she had a ball, and the smile on her face said it all.

As long as you are breathing, you can ride and you can compete.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Is 27 too old to learn the guitar? We will see tomorrow.

Don't let anyone else discourage you by their own success. My friend has a learning disability. She is slowly trudging through college. She gets so discouraged thinking that she should be farther along, that she's failing, that she's taking so much more time to get somewhere than other people. The next time I hear that nonsense out of her mouth, I'm going to remind her that she is so much farther along than I am. 

Everyone learns at their own pace. There is no "I have done this x number of years. I should be tho far along" or "I'm this old, I should be this far along". Just do your thing. Learn. Have fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Good for you! You're never too old to learn anything. A friend of mine got into horses when he was in his 40's, went on to do very well at the shows. Go for it, and have fun!


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

Nope, not too old at all! My best friend didn't really get into riding until she started college and joined the equestrian team, and she improved very much in a short amount of time. If you want to do it, you will be able to eventually.


----------

